# Return to uni, return of symptoms?



## Annalog (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced the return or worsening of their IBS symptoms when starting back university. My IBS is quite mild compared to some on the board and I'd been feeling great all summer and then this past week my symptoms seem to be returning, coinciding with returning to uni. Does this happen to anybody else?Anna


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

that's a big part of _my_ story.if i didn't have to sit in classrooms, i could probably deal with my ibs enough to work...at least until i found something to help long-term.but being able to sit in a quiet classroom throughout an entire class while keeping my stomach from erupting seems close to impossible at times.this single fear and anxiety related to classrooms and ibs has devastated my life for years now, and i'm still struggling with it (though i've come a long way).methical


----------



## Annalog (Apr 5, 2002)

Last year I had a problem with quiet lecture halls and class rooms. One time my stomach started making noises and I was really embarassed and then after that I was so paranoid about it happening again. When it didn't happen for a while I stopped worrying so much but even now it's always at the back of my mind. I find that if I don't consume any liquids for a good hour before a class or lecture I'm usually OK. Anna


----------



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

hello..i still have that problem with quiet lecture halls and classrooms.even tho i keep tellin myself that i don need to worry abt it,its "normaL" (i tell my friends im hungry.), it just gets worSe.. and sometimes i leave even when its just 5 mins into the lecture. im really glad my finals are on now.. and so when my finals are over i dont really need to go back for lessons.. but im pretty sure next year the same old cycle will begin.. aint there no end to it..


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

If it returns with going to school you might have IBS that is mainly stress related.


----------

